# HijackThis! online log file analyzer



## RT

Hi folks

I recently came across an online HJT log analyzer. You just paste your log in the space provided (or you can browse to file on your computer) and eventually the page refreshes and you get a sort of analysis of your log, with some info and recommendations.

It did a good job with my results, which I am familiar with. I feel competent in analyzing my results through the available HJT tutorials, but not compentent enough to analyze and comment on other people's log (mainly because some are _reeally_ long  and it would be a time consuming task. Kudos to the ladies and gentlemen who take time to do so for so many that post in these forums. :up:

Of course some of the things HJT says are unknown that I know to be OK on my machine, but I would not necessarily know so on some one else's computer, if you see what I mean. In essence, the online analyzer identified my crap as crap, not nasty crap - just unnecessary - but I keep it because I use that crap 

Personally I don't think this online analyzer would be a true replacement for a knowledgeable individual analysis by a savvy TSG person, but I think it might help a person who wants to learn more about what Hijackthis! does and how to interpret their own results. A handy reference or learning tool, if you will.

Be interested to know what you guys think, or does 'everybody already know about this?'

Here's the link you've waded through this post for:

http://www.hijackthis.de/


----------



## Cheeseball81

I feel like this was posted here before. 

We don't usually recommend users to rely on the auto analyzers. They are very inaccurate and often flag things that are not bad and miss many things that are. 

Many infections require particular methods of removal that our experts provide here.

We don't want users to start picking away at their Hijack logs when they don't understand the process involved.
They could potentially do more harm to a system that way.


----------



## RT

Ah!
So there are other sites as well, you imply, as you use the plural, "analyzers". Well I won't go searching for them, as it sotr of falls into the 'everybody already knows this' part of my post.

Thanks Oh Cheesey one...this was exactly the input I'd hoped for....and suspected, in my own way.

I also will confine my introductions to a simple link with a comment instead of so much _blah, blab blah_ next time. 

(BTW hey! you're a mod , now? Excellent and congrats :up: )


----------



## Cheeseball81

You're welcome 

Yes I am, thanks!


----------



## brendandonhu

These might have worked back when we only had OrbitExplorer and Xupiter, but none of these are really good enough to pick apart logs of Vundo, Melkosoft, and CWS.


----------



## hewee

Your so right they do not know everything and you need to have a person go over them to make sure your doing the right thing.

I have been to that site RT and others.

http://www.help2go.com/modules.php?name=HJTDetective

http://hjt.iamnotageek.com/


----------



## primetime212

RT said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I recently came across an online HJT log analyzer. You just paste your log in the space provided (or you can browse to file on your computer) and eventually the page refreshes and you get a sort of analysis of your log, with some info and recommendations.
> 
> It did a good job with my results, which I am familiar with. I feel competent in analyzing my results through the available HJT tutorials, but not compentent enough to analyze and comment on other people's log (mainly because some are _reeally_ long  and it would be a time consuming task. Kudos to the ladies and gentlemen who take time to do so for so many that post in these forums. :up:
> 
> Of course some of the things HJT says are unknown that I know to be OK on my machine, but I would not necessarily know so on some one else's computer, if you see what I mean. In essence, the online analyzer identified my crap as crap, not nasty crap - just unnecessary - but I keep it because I use that crap
> 
> Personally I don't think this online analyzer would be a true replacement for a knowledgeable individual analysis by a savvy TSG person, but I think it might help a person who wants to learn more about what Hijackthis! does and how to interpret their own results. A handy reference or learning tool, if you will.
> 
> Be interested to know what you guys think, or does 'everybody already know about this?'
> 
> Here's the link you've waded through this post for:
> 
> http://www.hijackthis.de/


nah that analyzer is crap..you can just study some logs and eventually you can see how certain things are handled..so just study what the knowledgeable people on this subject do just by googling and looking here and other forums


----------



## RT

brendan
Good point, I see what you mean. Sorta the constant struggle between 'good' and 'evil'...

hewee
I agree, and stated in the first post I thought it wasn't a real substitute for an experienced eye. 

primetime
I see what you're saying but I'm not sure I could learn it all that way...I have learned quite a bit by doing as you suggest, but I'd rather have a chart or something...but then it would be _too_ easy, eh 

In checking out my own HJT log, I've used mostly the merijn basic guide, and an occasional Google to sort out what's what on my own system. And really I did it so as not to bother anyone here with it as much as raising my own learning ramp, if you see. 
I have thought about posting it just to check....(nope! I'm not hinting  ! yet  )

Still, I wonder how does one become adept at this? Not saying I want to, but it is surely a challenging and rewarding (if not tedious  ) endeavor.

Anyway, thanks all for the input. I will avoid the online "crystal ball" and pay more attention to the experts, and the tips I have been given here.


----------



## hewee

Now I like to use the sites to look at my logs but I have also posted the logs here to have you or others look them over that know and gave me a clean bill of health. 
I see many things listed that it does not even know what it is and I mean things that most of use that can't read a log know what whatever is for.

Here attached is my log.

Your see the Nasty ones there are my own homepage, the o1 from me adding the two links to me host file that I put there. Guess it made the " O1 - Hosts: To add to hosts file" because of the two below it.

Then the two O17 I see and went what the ???? when I first seen it but I was having trouble getting online tru comcast the first time after boot up and it went on for weeks so I changed it to use Verizon (Level 3) DNS servers and those are the 3 DNS servers listed.


----------



## hewee

Ok I deleted the two sites I added to the hosts file and ran HJT again and still had the...
O1 - Hosts: To add to hosts file

Was thinking maybe I needed to reboot so shut down and started PC again. It was still there so I deleted it. But I also found out what it was. 
I have my own list of sites I block that I add to the hosts file I get from Hphosts.
Will I copy and paste it to hphosts but I had copied the line that said "To add to hosts file" so guess adding it to the host file without having the # in the same line first made it show up. So for once I am learning some things on my HJT log file.
Guess that line would of had you and others thinking I had better delete it too as being some bad.


----------



## brendandonhu

HijackThis will show changes in the HOSTS file as soon as you make them, although you have to reboot for Windows to notice the changes.
And yes, lines with # are ignored and considered "comments".


----------



## hewee

Yes brendandonhu I have found out about all that so learned something new. Did not catch on to that one line I had at first but then I had a light go off in my head on what was said in that line and I knew it was what I had in my host file.


----------

